# Panic!!



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

Dear All, 
I am a stupid guy who were doing very good business in Dubai from 2006 till 2012, due to my stupidity, and recession and mismanagement of mine, business collapsed, but even after it collapsed I tried to manage it by injecting a lot of money from all my saving of Dubai, including luxury cars and stuff but nothing changed, I became in debt, emptied my all 4 to 5 credit cards too, so long story short in 2012, after few months due to non payment of credit cards, bank filed police case and then another filed police case, so in total I had 3 cases of around 110000 AED, ( A hundred and ten).

I was unable to manage or pay that much money as they were use to harass me on phone, one of my friend advised to flee the country via hatta oman border, but I told him I cant do that as my family here too, but later I agreed and left the country in panic and depressed situation, and later from oman I went to my country and as such nothing serious immigration problem I faced while in oman or in my country, 

from my country I traveled to Germany and then I came to UK and since then I am here and working, now I really want to back Dubai with my family, 3 cases are still in pending on me in Dubai, when I left Dubai 2 years back my business was also expired, I really want to settle the bank issues and I am doing that already, I mean I have started paying to one of the bank in installment,
My problem is I am still in Dubai technically as I never left UAE 
I am in UK physically, please anybody advise me what to do in my situation,


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
The problem is the amount you owe now - compared with what you owed when you left Dubai.
If you contacted the banks today to ask how much you owe - i would not be surprised to see a 110,000 AED debt has mysteriously became around 500,000 AED now.
The banks here are great at dreaming up all sorts of charges, fees and penalties!
You will only know the real amount if you contact them - then you can start to negotiate a final settlement.
Due to system limitations - it would still be fairly likely that you would be arrested on arrival - even if you paid the outstanding debts before arrival.
You would therefore need to bring very specific documentation with you - that proves that all debts have been cleared.
Some people would just not bother to come back!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

@ Steve, thanks for your time,
actually I had conversation with bank few times, and they are agreed on some discount if money paid in full, so I am sure I will handle bank settlement in couple of months and will get clearance letter form them.
But the main issue is ,,,my UAE visa is expired, cant cancel my visa, so I cant get another one without canceling the previous one, and more ever I am in Dubai (Technically)


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

How are you in Dubai technically? When you went to Oman, didn't you get an exit visa?

You will need to get in touch with immigration to sort out that part of it - maybe your family member can visit the immigration department for advise? Maybe your family here can also pay the fine for cancelling the existing visa? On that note, it's much more cheaper if you provide the passport to cancel the visa. I had to cancel a colleague's visa without his passport and I had to pay over 7k to cancel it.

The good and most important part is that you will pay the banks and hopefully they'll close the case against you with the police. The immigration part shouldn't be a huge issue (I think), you should be able to pay a fine.

I think visiting immigration is your best bet.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

w_man said:


> How are you in Dubai technically?* When you went to Oman, didn't you get an exit visa*?
> 
> You will need to get in touch with immigration to sort out that part of it - maybe your family member can visit the immigration department for advise? Maybe your family here can also pay the fine for cancelling the existing visa? On that note, it's much more cheaper if you provide the passport to cancel the visa. I had to cancel a colleague's visa without his passport and I had to pay over 7k to cancel it.
> 
> ...


Nope, he crossed the border illegally.
My two cents, unless you are ready to go to jail don't come back and don't involve your family on this.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you didn't exit the country legally and your visa has expired, that - coupled with your debt situation - will ensure you are arrested on arrival, I am pretty sure about that. Even if you were to transit through, the chances are you'd be picked up.


----------



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

w_man said:


> How are you in Dubai technically? When you went to Oman, didn't you get an exit visa?
> 
> You will need to get in touch with immigration to sort out that part of it - maybe your family member can visit the immigration department for advise? Maybe your family here can also pay the fine for cancelling the existing visa? On that note, it's much more cheaper if you provide the passport to cancel the visa. I had to cancel a colleague's visa without his passport and I had to pay over 7k to cancel it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply,

Technically I am in Dubai means I never left the country, this means I crossed the border on feet and paid some amount to someone as I had no option but to leave the country,,,,i love Dubai as I love my family, since some times I am able to sort out banks payments and I have paid and one case is already closed, 2nd one will be closed in couple of weeks, but the problem is how will I travel back from UK to Dubai....


----------



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

NjxNA said:


> Nope, he crossed the border illegally.
> My two cents, unless you are ready to go to jail don't come back and don't involve your family on this.


Thanks bro, but what if I cleared all cases and bank payments, after that I just surrender myself for visa over stay things???will pay over stay fine ....actually this could be much simple if I were there in UAE physically,,,but the problem is I am not, and now its really hard to re enter ......my family is really worried, they really don't want me to be away from them anymore,,,,,,i did mistake n had no idea things will come at this point......


----------



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> If you didn't exit the country legally and your visa has expired, that - coupled with your debt situation - will ensure you are arrested on arrival, I am pretty sure about that. Even if you were to transit through, the chances are you'd be picked up.


Well, Thanks for reply,
I am sure there is a way to sort this out..
No 1, how to cancel expired visa from outside the count
No 2, How to enter Dubai/UAE
No 3, How much fine for 700 Days over stay
No 4, is there any jail or deportation for overstaying??


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yikes! No idea to be honest.

Didn't know you exited the country illegally. I'm sure there's a way to sort it out but doubt it's very simple. I thought your only legal issue was the bank loans but if you also have immigration issues, then yes, I wouldn't involve your family in the mess.

Perhaps get a lawyer involved? Someone who has experience with immigration issues? Might be the best way to get everything paid and resolved with the correct documentation in hand for your return.

Good luck


----------



## Fait (Jun 14, 2014)

@tension, how do you plan to re enter Dubai again? It is too risky on your part coming back here. Usually immigration officers don't entertain people if you want to ask for someone's status though I am not sure if their approach is the same if it's a family member who is asking for the status.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tension said:


> Well, Thanks for reply, I am sure there is a way to sort this out.. No 1, how to cancel expired visa from outside the count No 2, How to enter Dubai/UAE No 3, How much fine for 700 Days over stay No 4, is there any jail or deportation for overstaying??


If the financial issues are resolved, make sure you have stamped original clearance letters from the lenders. The complication here is that you exited illegally. It's all very well you are technically an 'overstay' - I think that could probably be resolved, but it's the way you exited that us going to be the issue. I think, if you seriously want to come back and do if the right way you need to consult a lawyer.


----------



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

Fait said:


> @tension, how do you plan to re enter Dubai again? It is too risky on your part coming back here. Usually immigration officers don't entertain people if you want to ask for someone's status though I am not sure if their approach is the same if it's a family member who is asking for the status.


Thanks for reply,
Yes, the main issue is how to re-enter, coz once all payments done and after obtaining clearance letter from bank, and matter of police cases will be closed, even if I am no more in cheque bounce list or Mr Clean,,,,,,,my problem will not resolved, I left the country without stamp, now via DxB if I comes they will ask me when I left the county?? 

well, first let me finish the bank repayment process, then will see if my can be cancelled and new can be issued,, in order to re enter Dubai......but I am not sure..


----------



## tension (Jun 13, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> If the financial issues are resolved, make sure you have stamped original clearance letters from the lenders. The complication here is that you exited illegally. It's all very well you are technically an 'overstay' - I think that could probably be resolved, but it's the way you exited that us going to be the issue. I think, if you seriously want to come back and do if the right way you need to consult a lawyer.


You are absolutely right, the only wrong thing in terms of legality I have done is to left the country without any exit stamp on pp, but that time I was facing so much harassment from recovery guys from bank, at one point I am thinking for suicide, I was in deep mental trauma that time, anyhow, I am law abiding citizen, have never done anything wrong in past, business crash debts are not criminal offence, its my luck, this happened to me, 

B.Girl, if I m paying back all money I owed, and will pay over stay fine too, then don't you think authorities should consider my case on human rights basis??
IN UK if you are in this kind of situation thn you have 100 ways to sort it out easily,,,,,,in UAE I don't know......


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tension said:


> You are absolutely right, the only wrong thing in terms of legality I have done is to left the country without any exit stamp on pp, but that time I was facing so much harassment from recovery guys from bank, at one point I am thinking for suicide, I was in deep mental trauma that time, anyhow, I am law abiding citizen, have never done anything wrong in past, business crash debts are not criminal offence, its my luck, this happened to me, B.Girl, if I m paying back all money I owed, and will pay over stay fine too, then don't you think authorities should consider my case on human rights basis?? IN UK if you are in this kind of situation thn you have 100 ways to sort it out easily,,,,,,in UAE I don't know......


Honestly, I don't know. Can your family not go and see a lawyer here on your behalf to try to find out where you stand legally?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

They might insist you were in the country, and ask you to pay all the overstay fees in addition to clearing your debts, legal situation etc.

As someone else suggested, just stay away - if you couldn't cope with the previous events without absconding, will you really hold up under the jail, penalties, legal cases etc you will get this time ?

Its not as if Dubai needs one more person with debt problems, legal problems and a track record of absconding illegally.

Just stay away and have a less stressful life.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Bedou Girl is 100% correct.

Be assured you are banned from entering the UAE, and to be arrested on arrival.
Now, you can contact UAE embassy, explain to them, the amount is small, and I want to pay and I have contacted the bank, I'm sure they will help, if they are in a good mood.


----------

